# Looking for some heavy tracks...



## waltznmatildah (Jul 26, 2010)

I spin poi (this video is not of me) and I'm trying to compile a playlist of broody classical with a good bass/percussion line. Any suggestions?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

This maybe?


----------

